# Jigsaw blade too long for tubing cut into



## ship (Aug 13, 2009)

So one of my assistants (the carpenter by trade) was amazed when I asked for a second set of Linsenmens pliers so as to trim the extra length of the 4" jigsaw blade that was to be cutting a square hole into the hole saw pre-cut circular hole on 2" square aluminum box tubing thus too long.

What did I do with two pairs of this type of pliers so as to make the blade shorter in normally they just bend?

Bonus question, how is a file spefically for aluminum different than a normal bastard file?


----------

